# my grandpa's buck



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

my grandpa is now 90 years old and still bowhunts with a crossbow. this buck he even shot out of a ladder stand, but my dad was with him and got it on film. just wanted to share this with ya'll, cause i don't think there are many 90yr olds that are still able to do what the love! he got this buck 2 weeks ago. this is from western ohio so he is only allowed 2 deer a year, and just shot a doe this week so he is tagged out now for the 2nd year in a row with a bow. congragulations grandpa!


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Congrats that is awesome!!!! My grandfather is the one who got me into hunting and fishing and all the great stuff i enjoy today!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Great story, and a great buck, Congrats to your grampa. He looks good but should be wearing a bigger smile. Cherish the time you have with him and he can still go on your hunt trips to enjoy the time in the woods with the guys. I lost my father when he was 93 but still wanted to keep the 12ga if he wanted to go out in Wash, state for bear or mulies. And he was able to do it.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

That's a great story. I hope I'll be able to go when I reach that young age!:!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Hopefully i'll still be able to hunt when im 90. I'd like to see that video btw if you could just pm me it or something?


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

That is great!!!!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Awesome!!!


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

That is so cool. Congrats to him!!!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

congrats to your grandfather!!!!! that is a awsome buck, and he is a awsome dude, i hope i can be 90 and still hunting .amazing!!!!! it would be cool if ogf sent him a hat or something.


----------



## Littlelunker (Mar 20, 2009)

90 and still got that kind of aim? Very nice! There's not many people out there that are still that active at that age, good for him, it's great to see and old timer still out there doing what he loves. 

Great buck, would love to see pics of the doe too.


----------



## brummy (Mar 15, 2006)

is that an ole pse starfire he is shooting? I love those bows, but can not find a cable for mine that used to belong to my father.
congrats to you grand father.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

HUNT or FISH...You give Grandpa a big pat on the back for me..Still hunting and killing his deer what a great life...Some of us had to give up hunting for health reasons..I have all the respect in the world for someone like Grandpa who can still get out there and get the job done...What great memories he is creating..Tell him you Love him every day...You will never regret it...Congratulations Grandpa.......JIM.....


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks all. i'll send him your congrats. he has had some health issues and the doctor has even told him he shouldn't be doing these things. he just told the doctor he might as well kill him now. i think that is what keeps him going, hunting and fishing still. he was like a second dad to me growing up and was there when i shot my first deer. he's a special person! if i had the video i would share it with you, but it's on my dads camera and not sure he knows how to send it to me! as far as the crossbow, i believe it's an old pse, hes had that bow as long as i can remember and taken a lot of deer with it. wish i could take him along on some of my hunts now but when the weather starts getting cold he just can't do it (he still would but it wouldn't be smart). if im able to get the video i'll share it.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

thats awesome tell him congrats for still being able to hunt at that age just wish i still had my granpa and my dad to hunt with


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Very Cool..Congrats Gramps


----------

